# AucTeX

## ERICB

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir s'il y a un moyen d'installer AucTex avec portage. Je ne trouve pas dans quel .ebuild il peut être.

Merci

----------

## pat

Personnellement j'ai installé XEmacs.

Pour disposer des modes que j'utilise (dont AucTeX), j'ai aussi installé app-editors/xemacs-packages-sumo.

Avec ça, j'ai beaucoup plus que j'en ai besoin   :Cool: 

----------

